# what is admin's avater?



## vic (Apr 6, 2002)

anybody kow what admin's avatar represents?


----------



## xoot (Apr 6, 2002)

Here is Admin's avatar: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

It looks like a puppet. Anyone else know what it looks like? 

I would really like to get Admin's opinion in this thread.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 6, 2002)

then that would end our guessing game!

admin... wait a while.... then tell us!


----------



## Klink (Apr 6, 2002)

Hahahaha!
Admin, I just got Freddie.


----------



## themacko (Apr 7, 2002)

is it a tree?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 7, 2002)

I think its one of those wireless towers that they had in france for wireless macs


----------



## dricci (Apr 7, 2002)

It looks like one of those things you clean dishes with. 

Eather that, or something I had for dinner last night


----------



## edX (Apr 7, 2002)

an funny looking fake ostrich head


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 7, 2002)

It looks like a toilet bowl brush... 

Just before you get hung for cuss'n you get your mouth washed out with soap


----------



## ksuther (Apr 8, 2002)

Realistic answer: Flowers in a vase

Insane answer: One of those balls you had when you were small that had a ton of suction cups all over them and stuck to anything, and a glass rod stuck to the bottom....


----------



## vic (Apr 8, 2002)

could it be a bunch of megaphones at the top of a post?


----------



## rinse (Apr 8, 2002)

it is a emergency warning alarm / fire whistle.


----------



## putamare (Apr 8, 2002)

another vote for Freddy T. Flute


----------



## ScottW (Apr 8, 2002)

rinse was close...

It's a TORNADO SIREN. Im a tornado chaser.

Gota LOVE KANSAS!

Admin

PS - Of course, this is ONE type of tornado siren. This is a order style one, not usually seen in newer areas.


----------



## dricci (Apr 8, 2002)

Wow! You chase tornados?  

I try to avoid them, myself


----------



## Klink (Apr 8, 2002)

Oops, I was way off...

Could have sworn it was Freddie the magic talking flute from H.R. Puffinstuff. Ya know, with all the puff the magic dragon talk recently. hehehehe.


----------



## dricci (Apr 8, 2002)

Puff, the magic dragon, lived by the sea
And frolicked in the autumn mist in a land called Honalee.
Little Jackie Paper loved that rascal Puff
And brought him strings and sealing wax and other fancy stuff, oh

_Puff, the magic dragon, lived by the sea
And frolicked in the autumn mist in a land called Honalee.
Puff, the magic dragon, lived by the sea
And frolicked in the autumn mist in a land called Honalee._

Together they would travel on boat with billowed sail
Jackie kept a lookout perched on Puff's gigantic tail
Noble kings and princes would bow whene'er they came
Pirate ships would lower their flags when Puff roared out his name, oh

_CHORUS_

A dragon lives forever, but not so little boys
Painted wings and giants's rings make way for other toys.
One grey night it happened, Jackie Paper came no more
And Puff that mighty dragon, he ceased his fearless roar.

His head was bent in sorrow, green scales fell like rain
Puff no longer went to play along the cherry lane.
Without his lifelong friend, Puff could not be brave
So, Puff that mighty dragon sadly slipped into his cave, oh

_CHORUS_


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dricci _
> *Wow! You chase tornados?
> 
> I try to avoid them, myself  *



just the words "Tornado Watch" makes me go into my bunker (the really secure portion of our basement made in case of Tornados... private power & water supplies with a 12 inch thick slab of concrete all around you with steel reinforcement... i guess the people who built this house were paranoid... maybe it was built in case of nuclear war... oh well, it works like a dream!


----------



## vic (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *
> 
> just the words "Tornado Watch" makes me go into my bunker (the really secure portion of our basement made in case of Tornados... private power & water supplies with a 12 inch thick slab of concrete all around you with steel reinforcement... i guess the people who built this house were paranoid... maybe it was built in case of nuclear war... oh well, it works like a dream! *



it works like a dream? u tested it?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 8, 2002)

no (thank god) but when in there, you can't hear nothing, see anything, and it's so quiet... so if anything happened you would be totally protected...


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 8, 2002)

Woo! Another place to add a dome link:
http://www.monolithicdome.org

Yep, I want one....


----------



## julguribye (Apr 8, 2002)

i thought it was a brain on a pile (viewed from the front)


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *
> 
> just the words "Tornado Watch" makes me go into my bunker *


What's a "tornado"?

What's a "basement"?


... Oh s#!7!!! EARTHQUAKE!!!


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *Woo! Another place to add a dome link:
> http://www.monolithicdome.org
> 
> Yep, I want one.... *


What does a two-story one look like?


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 10, 2002)

Like a bigger dome.  There are pics in the image gallery...


----------



## senne (Apr 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _




ahdamn, i always thought you were the Admin!
really.

senne.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Admin _
> *
> It's a TORNADO SIREN. Im a tornado chaser.
> *



So when you catch one....what exactly do you do with it?


----------



## julguribye (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i thought that when i first came here too.


----------

